# Hopedale LA Fishing Report



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS

Tayler, Garrett, Amy, and Patrick made the trip to Hopedale La from Monroe for Garrett’s Birthday. This was the first trip for Tayler, Amy and Patrick Garret is a repeat fishing offender. Any way the trip started off bad a fuel filter problem got in the way but I got it drained and we were on track again. First stop fish coming in the boat Specks and white trout mixed but quick action and rods bent nice way to start the day. Next stop Tayler and Garret and Amy bull reds in the boat. I took us a little further out to some islands and we found some bigger trout ready to take the bait steady action and the box looking good until a storm blew in and stopped the bite. Headed around the storm in search of redfish and had some pulling drag reds on the line. We worked the shoreline catching some keeper reds and a bunch of rat reds too small to keep and ended the day with the rain right on our tails on the way in. AWESOME BIRTHDAY PRESENT FOR GARRET! The rods were bent all day long.
CAPT GENE DUGAS @(985)-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## bottomfeeder

Thats a nice mess of fish!!:notworthy: Thanks for the report:thumbsup:


----------



## mdrobe2

The bottom line is anyone from FL that wants to drive a few hours to New Orleans to fish with Capt Gene can catch a few trips worth of reds and trout. Capt Gene will clean them for you and you can have dinner in The Big Easy that night, leaving town with more fillets than you can catch in multiple trips in FL. Fishing with a great guy like Gene is a no brainer- book your trip today. I have fished with Gene twice- once with my girlfriend and once with my Dad- 75 specks caught with my girl and 87 reds caught with my Dad- we let all the reds go after we had our limit.


----------

